# What’s your favorite boner?



## Danzo (Aug 8, 2019)

I’ve been pulling lots of shoulder blades out of pork lately and I’ve found that the cheap curvy house blades are easier to do that than my honesuki is. I don’t mean to replace my honesuki, I really enjoy my Frankenstein misono, but something to supplement. I had a silverthron for a while but that didn’t do much for me, too thin towards the tip I think. Anyway what do you guys use?


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2019)

ones that happen instantly and last over an hour


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 8, 2019)

I've been using a Wusthof 6" GP II chefs. Short enough while not being to short. The handle doesn't get to slippery when covered in fat and moisture. Not exactly suited to the task but it's been working for me for the past 11+ years.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 8, 2019)

For any Viz readers out there.


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2019)

https://www.rmurphyknives.com/store/filleting-knife-5-inch-12-7-cm-blade-pn-cr25-details.html


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 8, 2019)

Narrow stiff Forschner don't see it anymore in Victorinox BK lineup.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 8, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Narrow stiff Forschner don't see it anymore in Victorinox BK lineup.


https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...s=gateway&sprefix=victorinox+,aps,186&sr=8-29


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 8, 2019)

If you want something in particular (shapewise) and can't find Victorinox version, Geisser will probably have it

https://www.giesser.de/english/Products/Butcher-knives/Boning-knives~c24


----------



## Danzo (Aug 9, 2019)

Anyone experience with these? They seem wide enough that they’ll be stiff. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-MASAHIRO-Bessaku-Butcher-Knife-/382417423047


----------



## chinacats (Aug 9, 2019)

Semi stiff, curved Forschner fibrox...


----------



## Danzo (Aug 9, 2019)

I’d like to stay away from plastic handles, mainly so they don’t get mixed in with the house knives. And for looks, unfortunately I hate the feel of the vicinox rosewood too


----------



## jaybett (Aug 9, 2019)

What about a hankotsu?


----------



## Danzo (Aug 9, 2019)

Too short


----------



## zizirex (Aug 9, 2019)

Tojiro DP Boning Knife


----------



## kayman67 (Aug 9, 2019)

+1 for Tojiro - Gokujo & Honesuki.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 9, 2019)

panda said:


> https://www.rmurphyknives.com/store/filleting-knife-5-inch-12-7-cm-blade-pn-cr25-details.html


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 9, 2019)

This looks like a good boning knife, its carbon too will take a sharp edge & keep it for a while.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 9, 2019)

I like my boner to be stiff! Uhm...


----------



## Walla (Aug 9, 2019)

I wish I had taken a screen shot... because if there's no photo it didn't happen...

There was an advertisement...for Father's Day...it suggested...that you give your father a boning knife for Father's Day...

I didn't feel comfortable with the idea of giving my father a boner...

Needless to say he received something else that year....

Take care

Jeff


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 9, 2019)

This is my favorite knife for that purpose. It's an itk tojiro white steel petty that I got for $30 6 years ago. It was pretty awful until it was hand sanded and thinned. The plastic ferrule would constantly come off so it needed a new handle.


----------



## Matus (Aug 9, 2019)

Mazaki 165 petty (with that funny pointy profile) works well for me. But I am not a heavy duty user.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 9, 2019)

jaybett said:


> What about a hankotsu?





Danzo said:


> Too short


Too short? It's 6" like most the other knives being recommended.


----------



## Walla (Aug 9, 2019)

Omg now there's talk of boners being too short...the 12 year old arrested development side of me can't resist...

I'm sorry...

Jeff


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 9, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> I like my boner to be stiff! Uhm...



I knew this was coming was trying to word my posts to keep this thread at a G rating


----------



## inferno (Aug 9, 2019)

chinacats said:


> Semi stiff, curved Forschner fibrox...



fibrox???

man the heresy here...


----------



## inferno (Aug 9, 2019)

Dendrobatez said:


> This is my favorite knife for that purpose. It's an itk tojiro white steel petty that I got for $30 6 years ago. It was pretty awful until it was hand sanded and thinned. The plastic ferrule would constantly come off so it needed a new handle.



what wood is this?


----------



## Danzo (Aug 9, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Too short? It's 6" like most the other knives being recommended.


 
Really? The misono hankotsu I handled was like 140mm or something. Teeny tiny it felt


----------



## Danzo (Aug 9, 2019)

thinking of going for a more curved profile over a mini gyuto or petty. That tojiro dp looks nice. I’m also looking at the Fdick, shape and point seem nice. But how’s the steel you wonder? 

https://www.knifemerchant.com/produ...MwfSke_MsCL1ctltks394Rc-Dy_j5bMcaAvdUEALw_wcB


----------



## gman (Aug 9, 2019)

now i can't say i remove many pork shoulder blades raw (i usually smoke them bone in and then pull off with a pair of carving forks) but thinking about the angles you would need to deal with, would this not be a job for a flexible blade with a bull nose? just thinking about trying to do this with a honesuki, i'm imagining a lot of getting the tip stuck against the bone and not being able to get the edge down close to it, which would be frustrating indeed.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 9, 2019)

inferno said:


> what wood is this?



Butternut with a turquoise composite


----------



## labor of love (Aug 9, 2019)

older sabatier carbon boning knives look like fun. Always wanted to try one.


----------



## Danzo (Aug 9, 2019)

labor of love said:


> older sabatier carbon boning knives look like fun. Always wanted to try one.


What those like?


----------



## Walla (Aug 9, 2019)

inferno said:


> what wood is this?


What wood is this... omg... I'm dying


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 10, 2019)

Danzo said:


> thinking of going for a more curved profile over a mini gyuto or petty. That tojiro dp looks nice. I’m also looking at the Fdick, shape and point seem nice. But how’s the steel you wonder?
> 
> https://www.knifemerchant.com/produ...MwfSke_MsCL1ctltks394Rc-Dy_j5bMcaAvdUEALw_wcB





Danzo said:


> thinking of going for a more curved profile over a mini gyuto or petty. That tojiro dp looks nice. I’m also looking at the Fdick, shape and point seem nice. But how’s the steel you wonder?
> 
> https://www.knifemerchant.com/produ...MwfSke_MsCL1ctltks394Rc-Dy_j5bMcaAvdUEALw_wcB


Just my experience deboned plenty bird, cleaned striploins, ribs. Prefer a narrow straight blade. The one Panda posted is 25.00 it is not as pretty as that 75.00 one you are looking at. I have seen fancy shuns and mercers that do not work well as boning knives.


----------



## F-Flash (Aug 10, 2019)

Stiff and long lasting one


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2019)

Depending on mood and what I'm making, I use a Victorinox semi-flex boner, Masahiro Hankotsu, Misono Honesuki—price was a main factor since I'm cheap.

On my wish list is the Silverthorn boner.


----------



## Danzo (Aug 10, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Depending on mood and what I'm making, I use a Victorinox semi-flex boner, Masahiro Hankotsu, Misono Honesuki—price was a main factor since I'm cheap.
> 
> On my wish list is the Silverthorn boner.



I had a silverthorn, spent about a week with it, I would suggest getting the larger sized one. The small one is very small, especially the handle


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 10, 2019)

Danzo said:


> I had a silverthorn, spent about a week with it, I would suggest getting the larger sized one. The small one is very small, especially the handle



Cheer! Is Bernal the only source?


----------



## daveb (Aug 10, 2019)

I got my normal sized silverthorn right from the maker. I was even able to prevail upon him for a custom handle. When I later asked about making a larger one he referred me to Bernal. 

I've haunted Bernal for about a year with no joy. Taking a new approach now (different maker) and hope to have something in hand in a couple weeks.


----------



## Danzo (Aug 10, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Cheer! Is Bernal the only source?


I think so, but I’ve seen a bigger one on the ST Instagram. Maybe reach out to them directly


----------



## Danzo (Aug 10, 2019)

daveb said:


> I got my normal sized silverthorn right from the maker. I was even able to prevail upon him for a custom handle. When I later asked about making a larger one he referred me to Bernal.
> 
> I've haunted Bernal for about a year with no joy. Taking a new approach now (different maker) and hope to have something in hand in a couple weeks.



Surprised they just passed you off to Bernal. I’ve never seen the big one there. Even when I was in SF


----------



## Danzo (Aug 10, 2019)

Btw here is a screenshot of the bigger one from their Instagram if anyone is wondering


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah i've never seen one in the wild for sale anywhere...


----------



## fimbulvetr (Aug 10, 2019)

Danzo said:


> Anyone experience with these? They seem wide enough that they’ll be stiff. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-MASAHIRO-Bessaku-Butcher-Knife-/382417423047



I love this atamatori (150mm), The Bernal Cutlery/Konosuke butcher’s petty, a honesuki, and a munetoshi butcher knife as a combo, but I’m a butcher these days. If I had to have just one boning knife... I’d likely go with the Bernal Butcher’s petty? But I’d miss having a curved knife for silverskin on beef knuckles, blade bones in pork butts, etc.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Aug 10, 2019)

Also, a cheap, curved Forschner is great if you can keep it sharp. If you let it dull, it kind of sucks to sharpen back to life, but if you keep up with it, it’s great.

And I love the R. Murphy bullnose I have. I’ve been eyeing their boning shank for awhile.


----------



## panda (Aug 10, 2019)

inferno said:


> what wood is this?


the hard kind


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 12, 2019)

Boners. I like the silverthorn. The Murphy looks good too. The tojiro gokujo was too big for butts in my opinion. I use my Harner for almost everything meat. For customs just for butts I would go Rader then Marko, then Bloodroot.


----------



## panda (Aug 12, 2019)

Chuckles, the one person on kkf that has hundreds of knives and uses all of them, good sh1ts!!


----------



## Walla (Aug 12, 2019)

WOW...did he just say his boner was too big for butts....

I'm really enjoying this thread...


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 12, 2019)

Most of those knives are not mine. That group shot is from a raging get together a few years back at Mr. Drinky’s house. You can kind of see the knife piles in the background of the rader pic. 

BTW since this thread has a lighthearted backbeat I will mention that the Rader has an Oosik handle. As if it was commissioned solely to be brought up in a thread like this.


----------



## Danzo (Aug 12, 2019)

Stumbled on this guy. With all the recs for r Murphy I think this one might be the one. 

https://www.knifecenter.com/item/RM...-carbon-steel-blade-honduran-rosewood-handles


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 13, 2019)

The one that doesn't go to waste.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 13, 2019)

Danzo said:


> Stumbled on this guy. With all the recs for r Murphy I think this one might be the one.
> 
> https://www.knifecenter.com/item/RM...-carbon-steel-blade-honduran-rosewood-handles



That looks like an improved version of the Forschner that i love. Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## KO88 (Aug 13, 2019)

Have anyone tried the Silverthorn 6 "Boning O1? They look pretty sweet and it is carbon ;-)

(I sometimes use that gokujo style F.Dick bonning knife and it works pretty well and I belive that wusthos make similarone)

Sry to slow with my share dont know how to delete the post


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 13, 2019)

Whichever one happens to be in hand


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 14, 2019)

Danzo said:


> Stumbled on this guy. With all the recs for r Murphy I think this one might be the one.
> 
> https://www.knifecenter.com/item/RM...-carbon-steel-blade-honduran-rosewood-handles



Never used a Murphy, they look good and they are carbon. I got into carbon steel many years working as a butcher helper, Head Butcher used carbon knives.


----------



## panda (Aug 14, 2019)

i've been recommending r murphy for a while now. best part is theyre cheap and the heat treat is soft enough that the edge comes right back with a ceramic rod. i also really appreciate the substantial wooden handle on it for a better grip. when working with meat you tend to get fat/juice all over the handle and the skinny ones just dont offer much grip..


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 14, 2019)

I vote for the Murphy. If it is just for butts. If you are doing pigs I would go silverthorn.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Danzo (Aug 16, 2019)

Dang that thing is so sweet


----------



## Danzo (Aug 30, 2019)

This came in the mail today. Seems like a pretty decent piece for 50 bucks.
It’s full tang, exposed all around making it seem more robust than the vicinox rosewood. Quite a bit stiffer too. Nice big handle. This example has two different tones in the wood on the left and right side. Kind of goofy looking but whatever!


----------



## suntravel (Aug 31, 2019)

Made from an HRC70 HighSpeedSteel sawblade 
















Regards 

Uwe


----------



## daveb (Aug 31, 2019)

Like.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 31, 2019)

I will take it!!!


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 31, 2019)

Use these three.


----------



## thirsty0ne (Sep 1, 2019)

Suntravel is in the house! There must be 2 Uwe‘s, can’t believe with all your specific output over at KMS you find the Time to spread knowledge here as well... salute!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 26, 2019)

I used a new De Clercq 5-inch curved boning knife on my deer this year and highly recommend the maker. One of the few custom makers that specializes in basic meat cutting style knives. He will be at Bladeshow West next weekend. www.dqknives.com


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 26, 2019)

parbaked said:


>




Oh, I see my horrendous boner jokes have made their way in here...


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2019)

Which one is Bevis and who is Butthead?


----------



## KingShapton (Oct 26, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> I used a new De Clercq 5-inch curved boning knife on my deer this year and highly recommend the maker. One of the few custom makers that specializes in basic meat cutting style knives. He will be at Bladeshow West next weekend. www.dqknives.com


I have thrown a look in his online shop. the curved boning knife looks damn good! unfortunately it is out of stock. I hope that it can be ordered again in a few weeks ..

Thank you for this recommendation.


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 26, 2019)

KingShapton said:


> I have thrown a look in his online shop. the curved boning knife looks damn good! unfortunately it is out of stock. I hope that it can be ordered again in a few weeks ..
> 
> Thank you for this recommendation.


I met him last year at Blade Show West and bought a 12-inch steaking knife from his table. That was used on my deer in 2018. I liked the knife enough to put in an order for a boning knife and maybe 6 months later he e-mailed it was ready. Like a lot of makers, its always better if you can buy off their table at a show.


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 27, 2019)

To those who have used both: how does the silverthorne compare to the victorinox curved?


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 27, 2019)

Silverthorn has no bolster to keep your hand from sliding onto the edge but the handle is very grippy. Silverthorn has a narrower tip, better edge retention and sharpens easier. I like the forschner handle better.


----------



## Chefget (Oct 28, 2019)

These are the boning/fillet knives that have seen the most restaurant time...

Rowe damascus







Scholl damascus







Old favorite 'Doc' Gundersen in O1







St Amour in stainless


----------

